# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Winkens (Heerlen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Winkens

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Heerlerbaan, Heerlen

Adres: Krugerlaan 79, Heerlen

Website: www.docvadis.nl/huisartsenpraktijkheerlerbaan


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Winkens*

----------

